# Diesel prices in France and Spain



## statenisland (Aug 17, 2007)

Good evening,
Just planning the winter trip to Spain and thinking about the current cost of diesel in France and Spain. Can anybody help?


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

last week in france calais down to brittany cheapest 1.01 dearest 1.19 average 1.12, first abroad in van real eye opener,


----------



## statenisland (Aug 17, 2007)

Good evening Mark,
Thanks for the info.
You say it was an eye opener- was the Sundance OK?
Brian


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

On your way down might be worth going via Luxembourg to fill up - diesel is a lot cheaper.

Joe


----------



## petepub (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi, 98.8 euro near benedorm today


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

statenisland said:


> Good evening Mark,
> Thanks for the info.
> You say it was an eye opener- was the Sundance OK?
> Brian


hi brian yes sundance was great all we could have asked for, price of fuel surprised us, dearer than here, roll on the collapse of the euro, incidentally who you buying ferry tickets off now?

mark


----------



## statenisland (Aug 17, 2007)

Good evening Mark,
Glad the Sundance was OK.
I will have to pay full price for ferry tickets.
Checked Seafrance today for November 22nd and return 10th January-£111
Brian


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

€0.92 Ltr at Alzira Valencia


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Diesel was 1.01 in Calais and Boulogne yesterday.
.92 in Belgium on Sunday.
Gerry


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

You wil pay more on main routes. If you can get to one of the big supermarkets eg: E.LeClerc, Super U, Champion etc then diesel is cheaper.

I paid 0.968 to 0.999


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

.92 cents in Eroski Velez Malaga


----------



## jonsax (Sep 3, 2009)

.98 in El Canpello near Alicante


----------



## Tobysmumndad (Nov 12, 2007)

This is just to advise everyone that on 1st January 2010, France is going to introduce a carbon tax which will add 4.11 cents to petrol and 4.52 cents to diesel. http://www.frenchentree.com/fe-legal/DisplayArticle.asp?ID=41093

8O


----------



## Tobysmumndad (Nov 12, 2007)

Double posting removed ... damn internet connection keeps going down this morning!


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

0.65 cents here on Fuerteventura (only 5% tax here ) !!!!!


----------

